# Woodworking as your job???



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I guess I have to much time. I was wondering who would like woodworking as a job and who would keep it as a hobby.

For me I want to keep it as a hobby. For one thing I am not good enough to make a job out of it. Another thing is making it work would take the enjoyment out of it for me.

What about you???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You pretty much summed it up Don. In a similar thread a couple of years ago most of us admitted that we don't often make the same thing twice, or want to for that matter and if you are in it for the money you should plan on making many copies of something because you can make speed on reproductions and you already have the jigs for it. A friend of mine built a pretty good reputation as a cabinet maker and he told me one day that he was getting to the point where he couldn't stand to look at another box, because that's basically all they are. I think he's doing custom interiors for high end motor homes now.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My brain works well enough to use it to make a living doing consulting. Much easier work than carpentry or woodworking. And I'm an old guy, so I couldn't keep up with the young guys. Woodworking for me is all about making something physical that I can see, touch and use. In consulting, you don't produce the outcome, the client does, so success is a little abstract. Put me down for hobby.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I ran into the same question a long time ago...but with flyfishing...

I love flyfishing so much I thought it would be a hoot to open a flyfishing shop somewhere on the Delaware or close by...

Coincidentally, the Orvis shop owner in Roscoe, NY was retiring and was selling the shop...WOW, I thought, what timing...

...and then I found out most of the business came from gifts, clothes and mail order...THAT's NOT FLYFISHING, I decided...

I still fish, tie my own flies, enjoy the heck out of it, don't own a fly shop...

...won't go through that thinking again...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> . *Another thing is making it work would take the enjoyment out of it for me*.
> 
> What about you???


that was my job for decades...
burned me out...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

hawkeye10 said:


> For one thing I am not good enough to make a job out of it. Another thing is making it work would take the enjoyment out of it for me.
> 
> What about you???


trust me, you're good enough to make money on it!

Many moons ago I made items for craft fairs. The fun quickly went out of the hobby dealing with customers who had unreasonable expectations of what things cost to make, let alone what they are worth. A couple of bad shows later where I didn't even break even soured me on working for others. A while later I was asked if I could make a custom speaker cabinet for someone. The challenge of designing a cabinet to fit a certain spot, and meet the speaker driver's requirements for volume, sound tube, etc was fun, and led to a couple of years of speaker making. This paid for A LOT of tools in my shop, but got boring quickly. The biggest mistake I made was charging too little... and since the customers were friends of the friend that I did the first ones for, they all new my prices. Once the 'fun' went out of it, I stopped making speakers.

I think that sometimes I worry too much that my projects aren't perfect when I take money for them. I know that some of my customers are still happy 25 years later with my items, but what if they aren't? Should that bother me?

I have friends and family members who ask me to make things, some I would gladly do as gifts, but they often want to pay. I make an honest estimation of what it will cost me in materials, and let them make the decision on what it is worth to them. Some 'overpay' in my opinion, but they're happy with the price and it helps offset my hobby. I always ask that they don't tell everyone what they paid, since they usually have received a significant 'friends and family discount'.

My biggest joy these days is making things for Church, for the Scouts, or for school. No pressure, just fun in the shop.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Definitely Hobby!*

I think everyone has covered the bases already.

If you're going commercial be prepared for all of the headaches that go with it.

I enjoy doing woodworking for the "me time". I take my time and work at my own pace. Consequently, nobody could afford my products.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree that all the bases have been covered, but I'll relate another experience. 

When I was young (and dirt was, too) I was a banjo player. I just got together with friends and jammed a couple of nights a week, and loved it. But a couple of them, who were "between" real jobs, got dollar signs in their eyes and found a 6 month gig at a local bar, playing on Friday and Saturday nights. I didn't like the sound of it, but in the spirit of comraderie, agreed to participate. It sucked the fun right out of music, and I sold my banjo shortly thereafter. I never wanted to play seriously again.

Also, I have some relatives who, upon seeing any one of a kind project I have enjoyed designing and making, immediately say "Hey!! You can make a lot of money selling those! Just set up a booth at a crafts show, take a bunch of them in, and they'll sell like hotcakes!!" I have tried to explain to them that I, like most woodworkers, do this for enjoyment, not income potential. When you figure in your time and costs, you're usually at least as well off financially to just get a part time delivery job if you're just in it for income. But they don't understand doing anything that isn't about money. It's kind of sad that they can't just enjoy doing something only for the pleasure it brings.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Plus 1 on chestnut.

I'm almost 2 years into this retirement hobby.
I make boxes that are "different". I look at a design, decide i could change this and that, and then spend a month cursing myself for making it so complicated.
But thats what keeps my brain active, problem solving.
and when I finish a box, after anything from 2 to 6 weeks on, I show my friends and I get the "you could sell these at the market" comments.
Yeah, I can sell a box I have 60 hours in and produce 1 every two months, I'd get at least $20 for it, and how long to fill that stall?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I self employed for most of my life and worked with the public all that time. Sometimes I owned three full time business at a time. When I retired I went back to work as a salesperson for a company. The money was good but the public was still the public. I did that for a period of time and decided I'd had enough and I retired again. Woodworking has always been an escape for me and I sure don't want to loose the fun and enjoyment of it. I been doing it for about 60 years and it is still fun and as someone earlier said it keeps me thinking and my brain engaged. My woodworking hobby will remain my hobby.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Try making laminate countertops, miles and miles of them (at least it seemed like that after a while - and this as a second job after working in an office all day). There was the occasional challenging project (see attached for an example), but just churning out standard (straight, L-shaped, U-shaped, whatever) countertops got old in a hurry. Not quite there though with making turtle planters one after another. I still have the pieces for two ready to assemble but waiting until the doctor tells me that my back has healed enough that I can get back to work, get them finished up and start on the next -and most likely last - batch. The turtles have been an interesting project in that I've spent almost as much time making jigs/fixtures to speed up the process as I do actually making them.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

It all depends. I'm retired now, so don't have to worry about putting food on the table with woodworking. But, as said, repeating the same stuff over and over can get really boring. Years ago, my then daughter-in-law wanted a pair of lawn reindeer. So I drew them up, copying pictures on-line, cut out wood patterns, routed out the reindeer, they came out pretty good, and that was when I discovered I absolutely hated doing them, have not done any since, and don't plan on doing anymore of them. Absolutely hated doing those.

On the other hand, don't mind designing and making my figure banks, just don't want to make them all the time. My canes are a different story, those I really like designing, and making. I'm in the final stages, I hope, of redesigning all my canes, and hop to get started on them again.

And in between somewhere I discovered a vital fact, I hate selling. I guess part at least stems from the fact that I do not care for most salespeople, and do not wish to be one myself. Definite handicap if you're trying to make your living making things to sell. I've been poking around trying to find someone to take cane on consignment, but nothing workable. I do believe I could do pretty good selling at a flea market, where people would either want to buy, or just move on. That I think I can handle. Problem with that is, you need two people, then one can go for food, sightseeing, or whatever, while the other holds down the fort. Haven't run across a helper for that yet. So, I'm glad I don't have to depend on woodworking to put food on the table.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I couldn't imagine don't it for a living . I'm to slow , and wouldn't make enough money in a day to cover my lunch . 
Sure enjoy it as a hobby though ,and hanging out with you guys


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Awwww, Rick... *blushes*


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I couldn't imagine don't it for a living . I'm to slow , and wouldn't make enough money in a day to cover my lunch .
> Sure enjoy it as a hobby though ,and hanging out with you guys


Dan I gots to proof read more . 
Meant "I couldn't imagine doing it for a living " not don't lol . Silly iPad is always autocorrecting to something other than what it trying to say .
But I think you guys got the jist of it 


I think being a carpenter is a great occupation , but it's not for everyone . Especially if your like me and you don't like dealing with the public very much . And as stated in other simular threads , it seems people expect a lot for very little . Stick said something a long time ago that's resonated with me ever since . 


> So it's ok to take money out of my pocket , but not yours ?


I actaully use that saying to this day when I'm dealing with people that want something for nothing. Like a few of my so called friends in town here


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rick...
so how fast do you cable and trouble shoot???


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I worked in the construction trade for some 30+ years. Supervising, estimating, design, some consulting, and was a partner in a construction business, but a lot of pressure. I was never a “tradesman”. Watching people work, knowing the “right way” howing something was built, I did a few small project around the house. As an employee once said of me “Jim can tell you how to do it, but can’t do it himself”.

Well fast forward 2004 I retired and to supplement our income and do something together, my wife (a Wake Forest University trained Artist) went into the “Craft Show” circuit. I make the wooden objects and she make them into works of art (so we and everyone else thought). But craft show attendees don’t want to “pay the price” and other vendors sneak pictures so they can copy your work. Well a few items did sell, but we sure got tired of the same making the same old same old, and it got old. Plus, we were not making much money. It was a lot of work, loading, set-up, & repacking, I all types of weather and NO FUN and little money. 

So now we go to garage sales & Thrift Shops and buy old wooden furniture (not antiques), and restore /redo them to useable condition. We put our stuff in a shop in an upscale town nearby and pick up or check every month. Not the same thing every day and it has become fun again. Still not making much money but it is something to do and is FUN.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Although I am retired, I still need to augment my income. 5 years ago a weekly farmers' market started up in our town, and our woodworking club decided to take a stand. There are sufficient of us in the club who feed the stand with woodwork, to not only cover costs and generate extra income for the club (10% of sales) but to also provide a number of us with some much needed extra income. Although some items that we make can be repetitious, for the most part we are always adding new items, which keeps us from getting too stale, and makes for an interesting selection of goods, on a changing basis from the customer perspective. And we pick up a variety of special commissions, which certainly in my case I greatly enjoy.

So this is perhaps a bit of a compromise, between the pressure of making stuff for the stand, and satisfying one's creativity.

Of course something of this nature needs commitment by the few, which we are lucky to have.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it would all depend on the individual. I did it as a business for a while and as someone else said you end up making many copies of the same items. That tended to get old for me. Being a bit lazy I figured out jigs/fixtures that would cut down on the repetitive part of the production. Now I do it for me, the wife & friends. I feel that is much more enjoyable. That said, I have many friends who make a living producing wood products. The happiest ones are those who find a niche and make things that not everyone else is producing (ie: canoes, paddles, kids furniture & etc). If you do it as a business don't expect to make a boatload of money right away. It takes time to develop a customer base or outlets for what you produce. If you can afford to do that and you have your heart set on a woodworking business then go for it. I don't know about your country but in the US many people start out doing craft shows and go bigger from there. Good luck.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Rick...
> so how fast do you cable and trouble shoot???


Very


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> Rick...
> so how fast do you cable and trouble shoot???





RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very


define that....


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

A friend who does the high end craft shows doing custom pictures and frames once told me that if it takes you more than 15 minutes to make something, your not going to make money at it,or even break even. All of my projects to friends and family as gifts or bribes for dinner.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm a semi-professional. I am retired from computer programming and my wife works. It give me something to do. I love to design things and experiment with different finishes. I start producing items (mostly boxes) and either I add new designs for a different purpose or just change the design of some of them. When I get tired of producing something, I throw away the jigs that I used for making it and never go back. I have never had anyone question my pricing or ask for a lower price - which they wouldn't get. One day I may get burnt out, but so far it is going pretty good. I'm in the shop just about every day, but I have time for snoozing and pigging out on food. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

In terms of making money off of my work....

Wifey says go for it....
Kid says go for it....
Friends say go for it....
Folks I've done commissioned work for, say go for it...

I say... NOPE  I'm pretty certain that if I gave it a go, I'd end up golfing more, and wood working less..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What Wifey Says*



TwoSkies57 said:


> In terms of making money off of my work....
> 
> Wifey says go for it....
> Kid says go for it....
> ...


...:grin:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> ...:grin:


my wife never tells me what to do...but she sure as hell has beating around the bush down to a science :surprise:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> define that....


Probably one of the best trouble shooters in the industry . But when you've done it for over 30 years and pay attention , you should be


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DaninVan


I say... NOPE I'm pretty certain that if I gave it a go, I'd end up golfing more, and wood working less..

And the problem with that is????????? :jester:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Seemed Appropriate Some How...*



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Probably one of the best trouble shooters in the industry . But when you've done it for over 30 years and pay attention , you should be


The customers' pov!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Now, retired, woodworking is my hobby. In the course of that hobby, I just converted twenty-seven sheets of plywood, several lines of nails and a half gallon of glue into some large cabinets for a store.

For a break from work, I walk over to the lathe, turn a piece of garbage 2x2 oak, then run it through the band saw and a couple of the sanders to end up with door stops. Or something else

I'm lucky. Though the work is often hard, I get to do what I enjoy - design and build.

I haven't done much of the same thing twice in forty years. Even if I make coat hangers, each one is an improvement or modification of a former.

There really isn't much excuse to have to go into mass production of a single item, unless I want to.

I expanded my tool and equipment ability enough I can do most anything I want and in a reasonably short amount of time.

My tool collection includes all the usual (e.g., band saw, herds of routers, families of circular and other saws, jointer and planer and so forth). It also includes some, for many, not so normal tools (e.g. Radio Carver, over-arm pin router, edge, spindle and drum sander, granite router, glass etcher, etc).

I can incorporated granite and tile or glass, ornate or plain, into a project. I can blow out box joints with an I-Box.

Using my equipment, I can build kitchen and other cabinets. I can build a simple box joint box, with a glass face, to make valuable a junk antique bottle. I can make a picture frame that draws you to the photo. It can even detract from it (in a good way, though not for the picture).

So, yes, I can make money. In fact, the money I make bought my kitchen, my whole house stereo, several of my vehicles and so on.

I've done well at craft shows, which take take up in the art world from there, or over into a full time business doing mundane things.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

kywoodchopper said:


> I'm a semi-professional. I am retired from computer programming and my wife works. It give me something to do. I love to design things and experiment with different finishes. I start producing items (mostly boxes) and either I add new designs for a different purpose or just change the design of some of them. When I get tired of producing something, I throw away the jigs that I used for making it and never go back. I have never had anyone question my pricing or ask for a lower price - which they wouldn't get. One day I may get burnt out, but so far it is going pretty good. I'm in the shop just about every day, but I have time for snoozing and pigging out on food. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Malcolm just from seeing your boxes here on this forum I can see why people don't ask for a lower price. Great post thanks.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @DaninVan
> 
> 
> I say... NOPE I'm pretty certain that if I gave it a go, I'd end up golfing more, and wood working less..
> ...


Green Fees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:surprise:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@schnewj

I say... NOPE I'm pretty certain that if I gave it a go, I'd end up golfing more, and wood working less..

And the problem with that is????????? 
Green Fees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One way or the other you're either playing with or in the wood(s) and both have "fees". :wink:


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wood magazine's weekly news letter just had an interesting article on having a wood working business in your home. Insurance and liability were a pretty big topic.I just make stuff and give it away for the fun of it.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Re; insurance & liability In this litigious society that can be a huge problem. Don't know about woodworking but in the field of woodturning the AAW provides liability for members. Last time I looked it was 2mil.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I really don't see why you would need insurance & liability unless people are coming to your house. I know some people on this forum sell their things at craft fairs so people never come to their house.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you made it...
you sold it..
you have opened yourself to product litigation...
what's right and wrong has no meaning..


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

In the US you can incorporate (Inc.) or set up a Limited Liability Corporation (LLC) to protect your personal liability. I am sure most countries have a similar protection. I have had both, my construction business was incorporated (Inc.) and my consulting business was a LLC. 

Again in the US, the LLC is the cheapest form to set up. It cost me $85.00 and had to buy my attorney friend a lunch.
Of course none of this protects you from a lawsuit, it only protects your personal assets. Most of the time the legal fees are what gets you. I had a good insurance agent (not all agents know insurance) who wrote policies with a good commercial insurance company. Don’t go cheap on the insurance part. A good “umbrella” policy is best, it can cover you personally and your business. 

Or you can put your assets in someone else’s name and bank the money you saved LOL.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

All of what Jim said, _but_, if you're selling less than $2K in product a year, it's pretty hard to justify the cost of the protection _until you need it_!
The Feds aren't too keen on giving write-offs to enterprises which are clearly unlikely to be profitable. Be prepared to have your expenses denied, certainly here in Canada.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Without a steady marketing effort, no small business can keep operating. Better to keep a hobby a hobby. No point in pressing your luck with the tax man. That said, there is a guy around here who makes hundreds of band saw boxes and sets up a kiosk in a shopping center where he sells them every year. Not sure how much he makes doing that, but he keeps doing it. To make that work he'd probably have to find other venues to sell during the rest of the year. Of course, there are some online sales outlets he could be using, which would be good, low cost marketing.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting discussions as always but all in all, I don't want to work that hard any more. :lazy:


----------



## Ahmed Affara (Jun 23, 2016)

This is a pretty touching thread, I don't know, I would love to abandon career and have my own business but I don't want to have woodworking as my main source of income because it comes with stress. I'd prefer to start a business, get people to manage it and have my small workshop for myself where I can build whatever I want and post the pictures online where people can buy them.

I know a one guy back home who had no idea about woodworking. He has a friend who owns a furniture showroom who asked him if he knows any suppliers, so he decided to be the one. When I spoke with him, I found that he has now 11 employees and it is all about stress to get the orders done on time. It is not what I feel for woodworking, it is more of fun.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahmed, running your own business is all _about_ stress! Part of the package.
I know so many guys that got into contracting, built their businesses up, then did a major downsize after they realized the added pressure just wasn't worth it. Definitely wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I spent 30 years in mechanical design engineering for Fortune 100 companies. Always a little piece of the whole thing and many times reassigned to the next big thing before it went to production. My wife and I were great customers of craft / art shows and I thought it would be my next career. 2008 got me an "early retirement" or hit the road choice. Talking with people on the show circuit that is when the "making a good living" on the circuit really went down.

Couple other things I have convinced myself of;

Family is rarely a good judge of something you can sell. They may be right in that it is nice, cool, awesome, but not if people would take money out of their pocket for it. Not often do they understand the actual work or equipment necessary to make the item.

Friend / Family / neighbor requests, I estimate the hours it would take. Then I let them know as soon as they spend that many hours on my lawn work or other labor to open up that time for me it can get done. Only had 3 of 30+ consider my time of any value, all of the 3 were independent contractors. If I could find one that could bake a great pie, it could change. And from the DIY shows, pinterest and repurpose shows they all think you get your materials for free from dumpster diving.

I tried the regional craft show, weekend markets and such. Even in more affluent areas people are not geared to pay more than $40 on a walk by booth item most of the year. November and December are different if your product can be a gift. At some of the weekly ones you can build up a reputation and people will return later for one of your wares. Of course, then you have the weekly weekend commitment that makes you a recluse to friends. There is also the cost of attending the shows that "might" produce sales, which when you add up the fees, fuel, coffee, meals and possibly hotels it becomes a larger percentage drain that is first thought. Add in paying all that and then a storm show up or vehicle breakdown on the way. And your really need a second person committed so food, bathroom and the like can happen.

The method to the madness is to find a item that you can wholesale or put on consignment. The magic with that is to figure out something that can be priced at about 10 times or more of your material. Then add up the time and divide the profit to see your hourly pay. Being in business is different than working for a living, an employer will set a wage and being a business means you get what is left over.

Another thing is to find a niche that isn't being served, don't try to compete in a crowded market. Scroll saw ornaments and lathe turned pens are so common at shows that the price is pitiful to compete. I would never make a cutting board, they are so inexpensive for the time at many places. Turned bowls are too plentiful.

My niche now is cribbage boards, many of them in the shape of my state. Wood is up to $6 each, time is 40 minutes each (most on CNC) and lower price 2 player are $40. Even at 40% consignment it is $25 an hour with weekends free. Larger 4 player boards are $90 retail, 22 hours to make 24 boards for $90 per hour. That may all sound good, but the final truth is I have only been able to find enough consigment place to sell 15-25 a month. It does come down to only needing to work on them one week a month and it returns money to buy more shop toys. Not a good income stream to depend on.

The best time for me was an order for wedding gift to the bridal party, 12 boards with engraving on the back and the city marked on the map.

Online sites like Etsy are crazy. People are comparing prices of really poor quality with good stuff and deciding on price. They even brag about using pallet wood or from old scrapped homes.

Getting a website is inexpensive, but managing it to be a success takes a lot of dedication. Photography skill and an interactive purchase from inventory are needed. Then you get into understanding how to ship at a price that doesn't scare the customer.

Not trying to say doom and gloom, but it will take work to make it.

Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That about sums it up, Steve. 

HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Long ago I was a photographer, then realized about the only things people would pay for were family and individual portraits and weddings. Did one wedding and that was it for me. I recently met that bride at a memorial and she still loves the pictures, but it was exhausting and you have to restage the whole thing if something goes wrong.

So I became a journalist (writing, editing) who could take pictures as well. That worked until I couldn't stand the endless deadline and finally became a consultant. Far less stress, but it took awhile to learn to raise my prices to workable levels. The stress of business where you are the producer was and is just too much for me to tolerate anymore.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

My way of making a hobby pay as a business was, become a handyman.

By that, I am not talking the average handyman. Like the ones who buy a set of yellow cordless tools, a level and do a bit of rough carpentry. Instead, I'm talking about a guy with a vast collection of tools and equipment.

With quality cabinet, band, saber and other saws, several stationary and hand sanders, planers and jointers, various router related tools, such as an over-arm pin router, a carver, a table and so on, HVLP and airless sprayers and much more, I could take on anything from rough carpentry to repairing fine furniture. 

Having the array of tools I have meant I could pick up paint jobs in the slow time. I could pull out my tile saw and granite router and do a little tile work. When I lived on the coast, I could fill a lot of time repairing decks and fences that had fallen to rot.

In the course of all of it, I played with finishes a lot.

I also got to work on the oldest Queen Ann in my town. That included repairing shellac finished cedar floors, matching damaged or missing trim an so on.

Being a handyman with the capacity to do most anything paid well. It bought the equipment and tools I mentioned, and much more.

In off hours, the tools my work bought me made a granite top for a plant stand. They allowed me to etch a mirror and carved or mold the frame.

In short, if you get out of the box, you can make woodworking a lucrative hobby. You just have to be willing to accept that it will involve more than just making sawdust, or a piece of heirloom furniture.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Dejure said:


> In short, if you get out of the box, you can make woodworking a lucrative hobby. You just have to be willing to accept that it will involve more than just making sawdust, or a piece of heirloom furniture.


As Dejure says, being your own business means being flexible to what the customers want and hustle.

Steve.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

A lot of different opinions here. For me, woodworking is a hobby. Sometimes i have thought to make some wooden project for money but I regret shortly afterward because I do not want more pressure over my shoulders due to a milestone from a potential customer. With the stress of my daily job is enough so I drain it with woodworking.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Grinchlike*



SteveMI said:


> As Dejure says, being your own business means being flexible to what the customers want and hustle.
> 
> Steve.


Heh...I'm doing same 'volunteer' work this month. Putting up a bunch of temporary 4x5' signs on custom bases that I designed and produced.
Well, the boss lady at this organization was unhappy with the way one of the installed signs tilted slightly, on the verge of the highway...very uneven and steep ground. She was correct, it did tilt. I went back and corrected it. But next year I'm not available. That's the beauty of being a volunteer; you can say "No thank you". >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

she's the one that needed her tilt corrected not the sign...


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I work construction, remodeling or catastrophic damage repair mostly, occasionally an addition. Some of my wood work makes it onto the site, sometimes. I really like it when that happens it's like I get paid for a few days off, get to spend them in the shop and get to rejuvenate. But I work alone in the shop. I worked alone for many years, I used to remodel kitchens and baths and that was almost entirely on my own and I hated it, the working alone. I would LOVE to go full time in the shop, but not by myself, I need someone else there too. I guess that makes me a needy person! Right now I work with another guy that I met in 6th grade, we became friends in 8th grade and he started putting pools up with me when I was 18. Now I'm 53 and so is he, anyways we've worked on and off together for the last 35 years. He was my best man in my wedding, (actually I was the best man in my wedding, he was maybe runner up), but it's great to work together, insult each other, bust on each other and laugh together. I make too much at my day job to just up and walk away, but if I could figure out how to move into the shop, with a helper, I would!


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been retired for a 10 years and have considered making items to sell to supplement my income many times. I have made a few items for others upon request and have made a little money to help pay for my toys, but working in my shop is a joy and not a job and I would like to keep it that way. As a hobby, you can work when and if you want. You can make what ever you want and you can do it on your own schedule. As a career, one needs to devote every aspect of your life to woodworking, production costs, labor and SALES. I enjoy the construction, but selling aspect is something that I am not ready to tackle. I will never make any money as a result, but I enjoy a good challenge in making something different in every project.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jack Wilson said:


> I work construction, remodeling or catastrophic damage repair mostly, occasionally an addition. Some of my wood work makes it onto the site, sometimes. I really like it when that happens it's like I get paid for a few days off, get to spend them in the shop and get to rejuvenate. But I work alone in the shop. I worked alone for many years, I used to remodel kitchens and baths and that was almost entirely on my own and I hated it, the working alone. I would LOVE to go full time in the shop, but not by myself, I need someone else there too. I guess that makes me a needy person! Right now I work with another guy that I met in 6th grade, we became friends in 8th grade and he started putting pools up with me when I was 18. Now I'm 53 and so is he, anyways we've worked on and off together for the last 35 years. He was my best man in my wedding, (actually I was the best man in my wedding, he was maybe runner up), but it's great to work together, insult each other, bust on each other and laugh together. I make too much at my day job to just up and walk away, but if I could figure out how to move into the shop, with a helper, I would!


Jack I understand what your saying and I feel the same way. A lot of people work from these days. This is something I wouldn't want to do.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Here we say "Tongue is a punishment for the body"
Today my boss, who knows about my interest for woodworking came to me in a hurry asking for a favor. He was needing several templates to install a lot of steel anchor bolts in the piers of several concrete foundations. He gave to me two days off and we agreed on an additional revenue to make the templates out of wood 20mm thick slats that I have in my garage. Of course I accepted the proposal and the progress is by 50% right now.
So, I am here, doing woodworking for some money and traying to make the templates before the next friday 5th of august!!!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Back to that versatile woodworker thing -

I had the good fortune of working on the oldest Queen Ann in Olympia, Washington. At the time, I was the painter. However, every time they ran into a woodworking problem, like patching the holes where the original registers (vents) were in the floors and adding to the existing cedar-shellac floors, replacing ginger bread and so on, the call could be hear throughout the house: "Get the painter."

In the end, this wasn't about destroying a hobby. It was about whether or not one could survive the financial pitfalls of being a woodworker. Right?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Kelly; that's what we used to jokingly refer to as a 'Painter fix!'


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dejure said:


> Back to that versatile woodworker thing -
> 
> I had the good fortune of working on the oldest Queen Ann in Olympia, Washington. At the time, I was the painter. However, every time they ran into a woodworking problem, like patching the holes where the original registers (vents) were in the floors and adding to the existing cedar-shellac floors, replacing ginger bread and so on, the call could be hear throughout the house: "Get the painter."
> 
> In the end, this wasn't about destroying a hobby. It was about whether or not one could survive the financial pitfalls of being a woodworker. Right?


The thing is that you have to market to high end people who are happy to pay for something special. Most people are just not willing to learn to do that. Doing the woodworking only happens after you sell someone on something. And, that generally happens in the process of networking. Hard to get this cycle started and it can grind to a halt unless you keep in contact, for example, by using facebook and email to show off each project in process and completed. Marketing, sweet marketing.


----------

